
Goodbye, Object Oriented Programming - mmphosis
https://medium.com/@cscalfani/goodbye-object-oriented-programming-a59cda4c0e53#.qexzwqsuh
======
smt88
Even as a huge, huge proponent of FP over OOP, I want to provide the following
caveat: some of the problems here are not a necessity of OOP. This is a
reaction to OOP as _commonly practiced_ , which is still interesting and
useful. Just something to keep in mind as you read.

